# Silicone Caulk Residue



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of an easy way to clean silicone caulk residue from the side of the camper? My brand new camper has silicone smudge marks in numerous places that have collected dirt and dust and are unsightly. It would seem they would clean these areas at the factory or at the dealership. (Or at least learn not to touch anything when you have silicone on your hands) Any suggestions would be greatly apreciated


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ugh! Our 2 year old Roo still has these unsightly silicone marks in just about every visible unreachable place








I got tired of trying to remove it all, so I'll be waiting to hear what others have done to remove it.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> Does anyone know of an easy way to clean silicone caulk residue from the side of the camper? My brand new camper has silicone smudge marks in numerous places that have collected dirt and dust and are unsightly. It would seem they would clean these areas at the factory or at the dealership. (Or at least learn not to touch anything when you have silicone on your hands) Any suggestions would be greatly apreciated


..... and you thought these were merely "smudge marks" .... these are actually attempts by Gilligan to sign his name with his "caulking" finger after caulking all the TT's on the factory assembly line ....... you are not alone - we all get to admire these lovely signature attempts ......


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

gilligan and friends!-they are all over our new 08 outie 30bhds--drives me nuts as most are on the side I see! am going to try some 3m 8984-general adhesive remover i have at work and see if that helps...UNFORTUNATLY, i already waxed and sealed it so every place i take off silicon, i will be taking off the wax!!







!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You need a solvent to disolve it. I have used lacquer thinner many times on the Outback gel-coat to get that stuff off. Use one rag with the thinner to wipe it loose, then quickly use a seperate clean rag to finish wipe it before it dries.

On a side note, lacquer thinner is THE BOMB for cleaning up all of your silcone caulk lines around the body trim and parts that are all now turning black or brown. You must use caution as follows:

Get a small metal container and pour a few ounces of thinner in it. Then dip an old toothbrush in the thinner and quickly clean a small area of caulking with it. No more than about 12" or so at a time. Very quickly before it drys carefully wipe the beadline clean with a single pass of a clean cloth.

It cleans like magic and looks brand new again







I have used this to clean around all the marker lights, body trim and fenders, and main body moldings.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Jim!
That's what I was looking for...a successful caulk removal remedy that didn't take off the finish


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Also you can remove most of the thin film that gets smeared with a Pink Pearl Eraser. Just rubs off but it does take a little elbow grease.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will give it a try and see which works best.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Brake cleaner, contact cleaner, mineral spirits or just about any degreaser will work as well.

I've used brake cleaner and a 6-in-1 degreaser with no harm done to the finish.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I found a product that works like magic. Its called "Goo Gone". I put a little on a soft cloth (old Tshirt) and it wipes it right off. No harm to the finish or anything.


----------

